# What's the name of a membrane product



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

I need to know the name of a product used when installing a membrane roof. It comes in different widths (usually 6"-12") and it is the same membrane material but it has a peel off backing and is used at the seam. Can anyone tell me the name of this stuff? "quick wrap" or something like that. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Couple different ones for epdm, You have 6 and 9 in uncured QA, you have 6, 9, 12 Cured QA, Or cover strip. Uncured is for making angle changes, IE Inside/outside corners. Cured is for striping in metal, patching breaks, or fixing old glued down seams. 

TPO also has coverstrip or cured qa, I think they may even have a uncured product but most heat weld their corners.


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks...who makes it??? What's it called so I can search by the name...?I tried Sarnafil, no go. I'm trying Carlisle today...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone who make EPDM makes the cover tapes and uncured tapes. Are thinking of using a coverstrip over the zmesh you have been talking about?


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

Carlisle makes it. You were right. They call it "Pressure Sensitive Cured Cover Strip".

Yes, we would use it in conjunction with installing the Zmesh but not in the usual manor. When installin the Zmesh at the very drip edge, you have to firsat cover the metal drip edge and any gutter brackets that are at the drip edge to prevent them contacting each other. They recommend using a layer (or two) of Ice and Water. Though we've been doing that, I'm looking for a faster application. I saw this stuff being used and knew it could be done in a single step with better, thicker coverage.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## superroofer (Feb 13, 2011)

*Google Search "EPDM Cover Tape"*

If you do a product search for "EPDM cover tape" there are many results. You will also need primer and cleaner to make a proper repair. 

I would recommend proceeding with caution if you aren't sure how to make a repair your self. EPDM tapes are expensive. If it is not installed correctly there will not just be minor problems, the entire patch will fail. 

Let us know what your trying to use it for and we can help more.

-superroofer
WeatherShieldUSA.com


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

We're not roof repairing at all. We're using it for a different, though similar purpose. If you go to our site and view how Zmesh UNDER shingle snow melting is installed, you will see that we need to protect the Zmesh from touchhing the metal drip edges. That's the use we have in mind. Thanks for the advise though!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

so drip edge then strip it in with coverstrip then zmeash then shingle? How warm does zmesh get? Yes cover tape is not cheap, and the primers and cleaners are not cheap. If not properly installed it might create more problems then its worth. Whats wrong with doing it with ice and water shield? To me coverstrip belongs on a flat roof. and Ice and water shield on a sloped roof. 6" of coverage is not very much and the 12" stuff is outragous.


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

Drip edge then strip it in with coverstrip then zmesh then ice and water over the zmesh then shingle. The first run of shingles is nailed high so it doesn't hit the drip edge. We've installed it over 6" wide copper drip edges. Big waste of copper but not my decision!

How warm does zmesh get? About 40-50 degrees at 0 degrees.

I agree, cover strip ain't cheap at $200 per 100' roll (6" is fine) and I wouldn't even use the primer. We're not looking for a water tight seal. We're just looking for good insulation between two surfaces that can't contact each other.

Also, the homes... or should I say the home owners who can afford the system installed, won't feel the added cost. The system is custom designed and cut to size in the field. It is the only system that really works and like the strip, it ain't cheap. 

Do you think with it under the zmesh, under the I & W and under the shingle, it won't stay in place? 

You can use Ice & Water, we have been, it's what the mfr suggests but you need 2 to 3 layers of it to be sure that the Zmesh doesn't wear through and it's very time consuming to run it 2-3 times.


----------



## shinglebroker (Feb 18, 2011)

The name if the system is Base and cap it is valley guard and then granual cap put on top of the valley guard. Then there is a system called epdm that is rubber glue system used on commercial buildings such as churches and big buildings. They name of the brand is Firestone for the Epdm that is very popular. The carly is what i use and it is cheaper then using the oc valley guard. but most of the shingles make there own brand of valley and cap come on there in this for roofing supplys


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

shinglebroker said:


> The name if the system is Base and cap it is valley guard and then granual cap put on top of the valley guard. Then there is a system called epdm that is rubber glue system used on commercial buildings such as churches and big buildings. They name of the brand is Firestone for the Epdm that is very popular. The carly is what i use and it is cheaper then using the oc valley guard. but most of the shingles make there own brand of valley and cap come on there in this for roofing supplys


Thats not really what he is looking for, I think he found it. 

Warmsmeallup, If you dont clean and prime the metal the coverstip wont stick well. I know you not looking for water tightness but if water does wick up under the coverstrip whats goin to stop it then? Planing on putting Ice and water shield down first or felt? The Coverstrip will only stick to felt somewhat. If padding is all your looking for I would 1/2 wide Ice and water shield, drip edge, full roll Ice and water shield, Zmesh, then buy a roll of 10x50 mule hide .045 mill epdm, cut it in to 6-12" wide strips and use that for the padding. tack nail it up on the high side. that way if anything backs up you shouldnt ahve any leaks and you will have your padding. If you worried about it use a 60 mil epdm. You could probably buy the strips precut from a local contractor. Send me a PM and Ill give you our addy so you can send the consulting fee. :laughing:

Edit: I only said mule hide because as far as I know its the cheapest. Also Menards sells it if there is one where you at. Anyones EPDM will work.


----------

